# Credit Card Terminal



## 123xyz

How do you say "credit card terminal" in Hungarian, referring to the machine which is used for credit card transactions?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zsanna

I think that *bankautomata* is more official than *ATM* but both are used. As for the suffixes used see the following, to be confirmed though by other foreros.

E.g. _to take money *from*/*at* an ATM:_
Pénzt *ki*venni a bankautomatá*ból* vagy ATM-*ből*.
Pénzt *fel*venni a bankautomatá*nál* vagy ATM-*nél*.


----------



## 123xyz

Thank you for the reply,

So an ATM machine is the same as a credit card terminal and they are both "bankautomata" in Hungarian? I though that they are different things, the ATM machine looking like this and a credit card terminal looking like this .


----------



## tomtombp

123xyz said:


> credit card terminal looking like this .



That's a "kártyaolvasó (terminál)"


----------



## francisgranada

A "bankomat" szót Magyarországon nem használjátok? (_bankautomata _értelemben)


----------



## 123xyz

tomtombp said:


> That's a "kártyaolvasó (terminál)"



Thank you, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Zsanna

Sorry, again! (In a quick answer, I thought immediately about a simple everyday situation of what a civilian wishes to do with his card and not a shop owner/assistant or a bank. Another reason for giving some context, to exclude misunderstandings and silly answers, even if the meaning itself doesn't change)

I've also found _kártyelfogadó terminál_ at the OTP's page.


----------



## Zsanna

francisgranada said:


> A "bankomat" szót Magyarországon nem használjátok? (_bankautomata _értelemben)



Yes, I think it exists, too - although I haven't found a lot about it on Google.


----------



## Akitlosz

ATM = bankautomata
Card terminal = kártya(le)olvasó

credit card = hitelkártya
bank (deposit) card = bankkártya


----------



## Akitlosz

Nem igazán, mert ez magyarul nagyon hülyén hangzik. Nem az én bankomról van ugyanis szó, hanem csupán egy bankautomatáról.
Ugyan ki akarná összekeverni a bankját egy automatával?


----------



## gorilla

A "bankomat" felirat néha szerepel az ilyen automatákon, de nekem is hülyén hangzik. Nyilván arról van szó, hogy a bank és az aut_*omat*_a kombinálódik ebben a szóban, ami más nyelveken megállja a helyét. Magyarul viszont egybeesik az -(o)m és az -(a)t toldalékokkal képzett formával, ezért szerencsétlenül hangzik.


----------

